# The Japanese are Coming! (kyjo)



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Our Top Ten Works from Japanese Composers:
> 
> 1. Yoshimatsu: Symphony no. 3
> 2. Hashimoto: Three Wasan for baritone and orchestra
> ...


----------

